# Read This!!! Fungus to kill Varroa Mites!



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

A new method to killing varroa mites has been discovered! Still in the testing stages, this fungus has been found to kill varroa mites while not negatively impacting the hive in any way. this could be a true natural way to save beekeeping from the varroa mite! Researches say we won't have to worry about the mites becoming resistant to this mold, as they have to the varroa strips we currently use. this is exciting indeed... i hope they come to market soon!

here is the article so you can read more:

http://www.ars.usda.gov/is/AR/archive/oct04/bees1004.htm

justgojumpit


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Wow! Yippeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: 

Of course, they WILL develope some resistance, eventually: just as a few wild hives are now showing resistance to the varroa. 

No matter. I predict an AWSOME kill of the varroa mites, follwed up by a nation of hives that are in balance: That is to say, a few mites in the hive instead of a hive that is in danger of being destroyed by the mites.


Awsome article!!!!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Wow...this is fantastic news. Remember when the varroa first arrived and my DH had to go to pesticide applicaters school and get certified to put poisons on our organic farm! DEE


----------

